# Scribing Cabinet End Panel



## Hawkeye6 (Oct 12, 2019)

You guys helped me out on my last question, so I am hoping you can help again. On the end of my cabinet run I am putting a panel all the way to the floor. To do this I need to scribe to the back wall and to the floor. The wall is not plumb and the floor is not level. I have attached a picture for reference. My question is what is the order to do the scribing? Do the wall first and then the floor? Or floor and then wall? Also, if anyone has any tricks for this I am all ears. I wanted to avoid using quarter round if I can. Thanks.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I would do the floor first, any slight difference won’t be as noticeable on the floor as it would the on the wall.


----------



## danrush (Oct 16, 2017)

Here's how I do it:
1. Confirm the cabinet is level and plumb. 

2. You've already confirmed the wall and floor are not level or plumb, but are they flat, or contoured? 

3. If flat you can use exact measurements to size the panel. Measure from the cabinet face to the wall at the top, center, and bottom. Same procedure for the floor, measure from the top to the floor. Transfer measurements and cut. 

4. If the floor or wall is wavy, find the longest measurement and cut to this. Then trace a scribe to get the contour. I use a small block plane to remove the material. If it's a heavy scribe, I'll use a grinder with 50 or 80 grit paper. Belt sander works, too.

I use a track saw to cut the panels with a 30* bevel. It makes fine tuning much easier, since I'm just shaving off the point rather than the full 3/4" panel thickness. Sometimes, if the wall drywall, and flat, I'll cut the panel just a hair (1/32") big, 30* bevel, then push the sharp point into the wall while installing. Just enough to slightly indent the paper, but not cut it. Gives a nice sharp, clean scribe.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I've found all said and done, appearance wise, for me, scribing isn't worth the time & effort. Plus if you make a mistake, the cabs won't align properly. You have plan ahead & leave extra material at back to allow for trimming, for example. You have to know which cabs will need scribing before hand, which means a lot of layout and figuring.

If I can't caulk it decently, I use 1/8 X 3/4 - 1" trim strips. I can build all the cabs the same and not worry about it.

At the bottom, you can either make a wider trim strip or carry the baseboard across, if applicable. Needs to be attached more firmly.


----------

